# Tracking my daughters flight path to the Philippines.



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 23, 2018)

My daughter has a degree in computer animation  and then went back and got her teaching degree as well. She soon married and is living a very comfortable lifestyle outside of Washington DC.. Though she doesn't have to work she does a lot of charity work. Setting up computer programs, volunteers on behalf of abused children, Volunteers in the school that my Grand kids attend and has even made wooden drop off boxes for book exchanges. 

As I'm writing this she is half way to China and then will fly to the Philippines for 13 days and meet up with several other people to help set up computers and programs so the kids can learn and make a better life for themselves. 

After returning home she will be able to continue to help them through the computer programs they have set up. 

She is on a United Airlines flight which I am able to track online. My son in law sent me the info. Most likely,  so I don't keep calling him every 15 minutes to ask if he has heard from her.

She contacted me a few hours ago and all is well. She was happily eating chicken and fried rice high above the ocean. I find this so amazing yet I'm scared to death. I wish she had her feet on the ground already. Now I'm going to bed. I'm sure I won't sleep. It's going to be a long night. 

I have no more dark hair to turn gray. Maybe after tonight it will all fall out. lol

I hope I don't sound like I'm bragging but I am so very proud of her.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 23, 2018)

Sounds like a wonderful and exciting line of work she is in, Ruth.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2018)

You have a lot to be proud of Ruth, your daughter is a smart lady and such a compassionate person....you're a good Mom. :sentimental:  I hope she has a good flight and stays safe, nice that you can track her online that helps I'm sure.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Ruth,you have every reason to brag about your daughter,very happy for you and for her.
Its too bad we don't have more people like her with compassion to help others less fortunate around the world.
Its nice your son-in-law gave you info so you can track her flight,able to talk to her
I wish her well,safe travels home Sue


----------



## oldman (Oct 24, 2018)

United International Flights are generally smooth flights over the Pacific. Unless the Pacific Rim is experiencing some weather issues, like a Typhoon, she should, for the most part, have an enjoyable flight. She is probably flying on a B-777 of 787, so there is plenty of in flight entertainment.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 24, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for your kind words. Oldman she is on a Boeing 777-200. My son in law is in the coast guard and is giving me all the info I know nothing about. I'm sure you know all about this. He said it has  180,000 lbs.of thrust, and can cruise at 550 MPH.                        





oldman said:


> United International Flights are generally smooth flights over the Pacific. Unless the Pacific Rim is experiencing some weather issues, like a Typhoon, she should, for the most part, have an enjoyable flight. She is probably flying on a B-777 of 787, so there is plenty of in flight entertainment.


----------



## Trade (Oct 24, 2018)

I understand. I'm the same way when one of my kids is flying. I always ask them to text or message me as soon as they land.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2018)

Ruth you should be proud of your daughter, she sounds like a wonderful person. Also, apples don't fall too far from the trees, ya' know.


----------



## jujube (Oct 24, 2018)

You have every right to brag about her. She sounds like a truly great person.


----------



## oldman (Oct 24, 2018)

Ruthie, truthfully, I had to cheat and pull out my book on Boeing jets that I have from United when I still had a job. The “Triple 7” is the largest twin engine plane out there. It uses either GE, Pratt & Witney or Rolls Royce engines. The thrust is scaled at 128,000 pounds. 

The Triple 7 was built to kind of faze out the 767, which was the plane that I flew the longest during my career. My choice was always the RR engines. I loved looking out at the engines and seeing that big “RR” on the engines. They have a very distinctive sound when starting. Just amazing reliability and durability. I never sweated about the engines when we had RR engines on the plane. 

I flew to Hong Kong back at the beginning of summer before flying to Singapore. My wife loved the shopping over there. We had to have two forms to fill out for all the stuff that she was bringing back to the states. It was a great trip. BTW, we flew the Triple 7 over and the 787 back. My first trip on the 787. 

Like I wrote earlier, United has loaded a mess of free movies, TV shows and games onboard to keep the passengers occupied. Unless she is in one of the elite classes of service, she can also get on the internet for a small fee.


----------



## oldman (Oct 26, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My daughter has a degree in computer animation  and then went back and got her teaching degree as well. She soon married and is living a very comfortable lifestyle outside of Washington DC.. Though she doesn't have to work she does a lot of charity work. Setting up computer programs, volunteers on behalf of abused children, Volunteers in the school that my Grand kids attend and has even made wooden drop off boxes for book exchanges.
> 
> As I'm writing this she is half way to China and then will fly to the Philippines for 13 days and meet up with several other people to help set up computers and programs so the kids can learn and make a better life for themselves.
> 
> ...




Just a quick story about tracking flights on the internet. What you actually see is about 2 minutes or so delayed from "real time." I was told by another pilot friend of mine who told me this story maybe 5 years ago. He showed his neighbor how to track flights on the net by using "Flight View" or "Flight Tracker" because his son was flying to Jerusalem with a Synagogue group of other young Jewish guys and gals during one of the Pilgrimages. On the way back to the states, he also tracked that flight. After he saw that his plane landed in New York, he felt relieved and turned off the computer.  

However, he later found out that the plane had returned to Tel Aviv due to a mechanical issue. This made him wonder why he did not see this on his program. My friend explained to his neighbor that this is why there is a delay showing the "real time" events of the aircraft. Can you imagine watching a flight and all of a sudden it disappears from the radar screen? Just think of the panic that would cause. I would rather have the Flight Tracker do as it did and let me believe that all is well. The bad news will come when we get the knock at the door or a phone call asking you to come to the airport. 

I am glad that your daughter made it to her destination safely. I hope that she continues to do well in life. (I also have a best friend whose his son works for Abused and Exploited Children. I think it is tied to the Polly Klass Foundation. I met Marc Klass and John Walsh once onboard one of my flights. They were traveling together. Both men came across as very concerned and sincere individuals.)


----------

